# Saturday/Sunday friendly group rides?



## charlox5

For whatever reason i've avoided finding a group to ride with, but I think my cycling life would be improved if i did. Anyone know of any good group rides that are generally friendly/responsible (common sense traffic law obeying), and not too fast? I'm in the east SGV/N. Orange County Area.

Thanks.


----------



## ROGER79

*Worth the drive !!!*

Check with Two Wheeler Dealer when you're in the Brea, Fullerton, Yorba Linda Area.
Directly across the street from the Brea Mall, Imperial Hwy. & 57 Frwy.

I believe they ride every saturday morning, leaving the shop parking lot at 7:00AM.
They vary the route and distance from week to week.

I used to ride with them alot, but then I moved to the Las Vegas, NV. area.

PS. Pace is Moderate and usually a "No Drop" type of ride.


----------



## charlox5

Perfect, I'm close to there, and have seen the shop. Thanks for the rec.


----------



## CABGPatchKid

*Take a look at this site*



charlox5 said:


> For whatever reason i've avoided finding a group to ride with, but I think my cycling life would be improved if i did. Anyone know of any good group rides that are generally friendly/responsible (common sense traffic law obeying), and not too fast? I'm in the east SGV/N. Orange County Area.
> 
> Thanks.


Try this site.

SCORCCC.COM

FYI... No one has been showing up lately for the Sunday rides lately


----------



## bmf102

Team Velocity in Fullerton has rides every Saturday morning. three different group from the casual to wanna be racer types. They meet in the parking lot of Hero's bar in downtown Fullerton first group rolls at 740 and the advanced group rolls last around 8.


----------



## bergie647

*Oc sat/sun group ride*

I'm in the Yorba Linda area looking for social/moderate group rides.
I like climbing and stay away from river trails.
Any suggestions?


----------



## mando54

A Road Bike 4U in Irvine, Main and Redhill, across from the airport, has a flat Wednesday evening ride as well as Saturday morning rides. Super friendly and the pace is tolerable for just about everyone. They have a and b groups with regroup points. Coffee and bagels at the shop when you are done. I highly recommend them.


----------



## ROGER79

*Again....*

See my post above for the Brea, Diamond Bar, Yorba Linda, Placentia, Fullerton & Anaheim Hills areas...

Google: Two Wheeler Dealer in Brea, CA.


----------



## 270bullet

charlox5 said:


> .. Anyone know of any good group rides that are generally friendly/responsible (common sense traffic law obeying), and not too fast? I'm in the east SGV/N. Orange County Area.
> 
> Thanks.


Been riding around here for about 24 years now. I start and finish in Weir Canyon. Used to do the Saturday Canyon Vello and Sunday Como Street.

Tuesday & Thursday morning - Diedrich's coffee. Starts at 6:30 AM and runs down into Newport. I found that to be a friendly group. 8-10 riders give or take some. 13681 Newport Ave. in Tustin.

Saturday - Canyon Vello starts on Santa Ana Canyon road by Lincoln Ave. Mini-mart there at 7:30. Winds down through Irvine. Starts easy, picks up riders along the way. Then picks-up speed down Newport. Hammers out Irvine Blvd. No real climbing. Some split off and do the Canyon, others loop back and meet up with the Food Park ride that starts near Harvard Ave at 8:30 and goes down Laguna Canyon and back up PCH. 

Sunday - Como Street. Meets at Tustin Marketplace at 8 - Starbucks or Red Robin - in that area. Does Santiago Canyon. If you are not too far behind, some will wait for a re-group at the top of Cook's Corner. Ride usually fragments into two groups - at least it did. I saw them out this past Sunday near Irvine Lake. Two distinct groups about 5 min. a part. 

Como Street, Canyon Vello - friendly? Not sure. Can't say I ever carried on much of a conversation except with the two people I knew already. Seemed like the Pro, 1,2s got along well. But as a non-racer, I didn't get a warm welcoming vibe even though I did the rides every weekend for about 15 years. Most of the larger groups give off this vibe. If you are a Pro, 1, 2. you'll be fine. Anything less and you might not find it that friendly. 

I've been seeing larger groups come up through Weir Canyon turning down Santa Ana Canyon road heading out to Gypsum Canyon way or heading up Serrano. Origin and destination unknown. I never had the desire to try to find out who they are. But you can strategically place yourself along Weir Canyon Road around 9AM on Saturday and you can hook up with them and find out what their route is. They hit Weir Canyon/Santa Ana Canyon Road around 9AM. [Edit: This must be the Team Velocity Ride I've seen - ]Team Velocity Weir Canyon from home - A bike ride in Fullerton, California, US

Over the years I tried various other group rides. Most seemed to be a collection of friends or bike shop buddies who didn't really seem too excited about having a new rider along with them. 

The common sense, traffic law abiding part, nope, are you kidding, rotflmao. Whew - that's funny. 

Seems whenever more than 4 people join up for a ride around here, the traffic law obeying part goes out the window. Usually its running red lights at t-intersections and left turns, blowing stop signs, accelerating through yellow lights leaving the back part of the group to be running a red or getting dropped, going straight while taking up the right turn lane, or swarming cars in the left turn lane. At least two of those laws are broken multiple times on every one of those rides.

Running red lights it's not something I'm comfortable with - even if it is Imperial Highway Southbound at the 91. A car turning left off of the freeway isn't expecting to have someone run the light from the right. 

I ride solo for the most part now. I don't mind riding with others. I'm usually Santa Ana Road West bound from Weir Canyon at 8:30 on Sat & Sundays. If you can't find a group, you can meet up with me. Route varies - but always starts the same. Distance is usually ~45-60 miles.


----------

